
We Do Not Have “Different Learning Styles,” So Stop Teaching Them - ZaneClaes
http://skillcookbook.com/myth-different-learning-styles/
======
bobby_9x
I'm a reader and get the majority of my information from text on a screen. I
can learn things very quickly using this method (much faster than any other
method).

A friend of mine needs to hear it or see it. He gets bored reading anything
longer than a few pages and can't stay motivated very long using my methods.

We clearly have different methods that work for us.

~~~
ZaneClaes
This is anecdotal. The article discusses the fact that you THINK you have
these different styles. But TONS of research shows that the best approach to
learning does not take this into account.

~~~
bobby_9x
"the fact that you THINK you have these different styles"

I don't just "THINK" it. I know it...and I have my own empirical evidence
which has shown me which methods work for me (and which ones don't). I enjoy
learning new things and have tried many, many different things and have helped
other people learn as well.

I also ran a language study group for Japanese (and I had a language learning
startup for a short-time) and I noticed the same thing with many people in the
group (all the learners are adults over 25).

It may be anecdotal, but to me, there is no one-size fits all for learning.
The trick is to find the most efficient way to learn and process new pieces of
information and continue with those ways.

